# Sorcha, Lyra, Snickers and Sage move into the big aviary.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorcha, Lyra, Snickers and Sage have been in their own (suspended) aviary since I got them, and I thought it was about time I put them into the big aviary with the other Cockatiels, it was pointless having Cockatiels in 2 different aviaries! 

So, today I moved the 4 of them into the big aviary with the other Cockatiels — it was a pain to catch them, but we got there eventually, lol. The 4 of them have settled in well, and all seem to be getting along well, and little Zues has even taken a real liking to Lyra.









I did get some photos, too, afterwards.









Sorcha:









Snickers:









Sage:









Lyra:









And, here are just some randoms I took as well.

Lyra (left) and Zues (right):
Zues was a very happy boy as soon as he seen Lyra!









Sage (behind) and Sorcha (at the front):









From front to back..
Sage (bottom left) Sorcha (bottom right) Snickers (top left) Lyra (top right) Ella (right at the back):









Sage:









Snickers (left) Lyra (middle) Jayda (right):









Snickers (left) Lyra (right):









Lyra (left) and Zues (right) again:









Sorcha:









In total, there are 17 Cockatiels in this aviary now.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im loving the first photo of zues and lyra together


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2011)

Great photos of happy tiels! 

Your aviary is fab!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

So cute to see Zues and Lyra! Great photos.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

The photos of Zues and Lyra.. love em'! 

Those two would make some gorgeous babies, eh? What would they be?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable  glad they have settled in


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm thinking Zues has found a new girlfriend! How cute!


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Your cockatiels look happy and healthy.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! You have an ideal Aviary, and what beautiful tiels! I LOVE the names you have chosen. They all look so very happy and healthy, and are LOVING their environment! That is AWESOME!


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

oh my goodness these pictures made my heart burst from all the cuteness! Your birds are lovely!


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

awww what a happy flock you have there  they're all ADORABLE


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww! That was seriously too much cuteness! 
I love the photo with 5 in the one shot - it looks like a pic you find in a calendar or on a postcard  
Such gorgeous birds - thank you for sharing  brightened my morning


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!









Sage isn’t too happy about Zues trying to take his girl, he has been following her around a lot though, and if he isn’t close by, Zues is sitting with her being a big flirt. If Zues and Lyra paired up, my guess would be the babies will be normal grey split to pied babies, I am not 100% sure though, would have to check. 

I was very lucky to get their aviary for free, however it still cost because it needed some fixing up done, but is was definitely well worth it in the end.


----------



## Rondy11 (Jul 25, 2011)

What a lovely flock of Teils


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful!

It sure does look like Zeus is in looove.


----------

